# G0622 problem



## mcoak (Nov 7, 2017)

I was cutting some two inch round 6061 when the blade stopped moving. I lifted the cutting arm, removed the metal and tried starting again.  Blade didn't move even though the motor was running.
Anyone else run into this problem?

Mitch


----------



## HBilly1022 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have that model but it appears to be belt driven. Have you checked to see if the belt is ok, or has come off, or the pulley has spun? Maybe the blade came off the wheel but I think that would make a racket when it happened and the blade would be slack. 

Just follow the drive system, starting at the motor. Make sure everything that is supposed to turn is.


----------

